# leaving ireland



## vale (12 Aug 2008)

hello to everybody I am an Italian girl and I will leave Ireland next september, my last day of work will be the 6 september. After how long time i can receive my P45 and P50 in order to have my tax credit back? it takes  along time? can they send the money to another bank account?
thank you guys


----------



## advisor (12 Aug 2008)

Need to know

1) When you arrived in Ireland
2) what you did before you came here
3) If you will working or returning to school/college when you go back to Italy


----------



## nolo77 (12 Aug 2008)

Your employer cannot issue a P45 until he/she has processed your final payslip. I work for a small company and when an employee leaves, I usually give him his P45 in an envelope with his last payslip.  In larger companies, this may not be possible.  But  you should definitely get it within a week or so.

Employers do not usually issue you with a Form 50 but you can download it from :   www.revenue.ie.  Select "FORMS",  scroll down to "For Individuals" and select "CLAIM FORMS"  and print off your own copy.

You should phone 1890 222 425  PAYE Enquiries and they will tell you how they will repay you.   I hope this helps.


----------



## vale (13 Aug 2008)

thank you!!!!!!!!!!

sorry but i have another question...can a friend take care about this things for me once i am living ?because i don t think i have the time to do that..


----------



## WaterSprite (13 Aug 2008)

You should contact Revenue now to see by what method they can pay you.  You should have the P50 filled out and ready to go and your friend can post it in for you.  You can fill that in now and perhaps just ask the friend to fill in the figures when you get them.  If Revenue can only pay you back by cheque, then someone will have to pick that up from your address and send it along to you unfort.  I've no idea if Revenue give refunds other than by cheque - hard to imagine that they don't as there are bound to be a lot of people working in Ireland and then travelling back to their home country mid-tax year.  Revenue won't talk to someone else on your behalf unless they are a registered tax advisor as far as I know, but you should be able to do it all by post and have it ready to send off to them before you leave the country.

Sprite


----------



## vale (13 Aug 2008)

thank you sprite very goood!


----------



## advisor (13 Aug 2008)

advisor said:


> Need to know
> 
> 1) When you arrived in Ireland
> 2) what you did before you came here
> 3) If you will working or returning to school/college when you go back to Italy


 
Without these questions been answered, no-one can actually tell you whether you are able to make a claim.


----------



## allthedoyles (14 Aug 2008)

you shud wait until you accumulate more tax credits , as of as now , you are probably not entitled to a refund. apply by post and dont inform revenue that you are leaving ireland


----------



## WaterSprite (14 Aug 2008)

allthedoyles said:


> you shud wait until you accumulate more tax credits , as of as now , you are probably not entitled to a refund. apply by post and dont inform revenue that you are leaving ireland



As far as I am aware you can send in the P50 mid-tax year if you say to Revenue you are leaving and won't be working again in Ireland.  I did this when I went travelling and got a refund before the end of the relevant tax year.  

Sprite


----------



## advisor (14 Aug 2008)

If OP arrived in Ireland during this year (or even end of last year) they may not be entitled to make a claim until after 31/12/08. depending on their circumstances.  That's why questions I posted are important as they determine whether or not refund will be due on departure.


----------



## Black Sheep (14 Aug 2008)

Revenue will pay any refunds due into your bank abroad as long you fill in your address abroad and bank details (IBAN) on your P50


----------



## advisor (14 Aug 2008)

Revenue only refund into irish bank accounts


----------



## Ritubada (27 Jan 2010)

i've been working in ireland since 2001 as a nurse and i plan to go back to my home country for good (i'm not of retirement age), will i get part of the taxes i paid back to me?  pls. enlighten me, anybody?


----------

